# Need Sound Drives for VGN-CR220E



## vdathatreya (May 19, 2008)

Hi Support,

I need help from you all . I am using VGN-CR220E mode Sony VAIO Laptop and it comes with Windows Vista Opearting system recenty i have installed the Windows XP Operating system in my laptop unfortunately there is no Audio driver available at the sony supporting site for windows XP so can any one help me to findout the sound driver which will compartiable to XP for my Laptop model.It has the Real tek hardware.


----------



## Aetrox (May 18, 2008)

Researching the laptop, I found the audio card that they installed in the laptop, and found the xp compatable drivers. Try this...

http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...ver-5.10.0.5255-windows-xp-free-download.html

Realtek® High Definition Audio Driver are the same drivers installed on all VGN-??????? notebooks. Anyone that has moved from vista to xp on these notebooks have been claiming sucess with this driver..

Good luck.


----------



## vdathatreya (May 19, 2008)

Thnaks for finding out the driver i have downloaded the driver that was given by you from the site unfortunately this driver is also not working for my Laptop model. Can u please help me to find the compartiable driver.

Thanks for your Help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Try here.............
http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Tick the box that says "I accept to the above", wait a second until the NEXT box is highlighted, then click it.
You will then be offered .....Windows 2000, Windows XP/2003(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file)......download and run.

(Note:if you are taken to a page offering Datasheets............on the right-hand side of the webpage you will see a listing of "Quick Links".
Just click on HD Audio Codec Driver.)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You also may need a UAA(KB888111) Driver. A screenshot of the device manager with all the + open will allow us to see what errors you have. Here is how:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, forgot the link:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


----------

